# 70450-26 with 99284



## Cuteyr (Mar 17, 2014)

Please clarify if the professional component of a radiology service(70450-26) submitted by reading physician is bundled with 99284(ER) submitted by the hospital. 

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 17, 2014)

no it is not bundled as long as the reading provider has a separate interpretation report.   If the Facility radiologist provides an official interpretation report then the wet read provided by the physician is part of the Physician E&M.  In the facility setting there is a physician side and the facility side.  The physician services are not part of the facility E&M.  The ER provider will have an ER charge and the facility will have an ER charge.


----------



## Cuteyr (Mar 18, 2014)

*Thanks for the reply*

Please check the caller notes below...

Rep SD CPT 70450 DND AS INCLUSIVE TO PRIMARY CPT 99284 WHICH IS BILLED ON THE HOSPITAL CLM FOR THE SAME DOS, JUSTIFIED ITS FOR THE PROFESSIONAL CHARGES, REP RESEARCHED & FOUND THE DENAIL TO BE CORRECT.


----------

